# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Εργαλείο κόλλησης – αποκόλλησης smd εξαρτημάτων.

## sotron1

Εργαλείο κόλλησης – αποκόλλησης smd εξαρτημάτων.

Το ένα είναι καινούργιο το άλλο ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο με μία βάση καινούργια. Δίνονται όπως στην φωτογραφία, όλα μαζί.

40 ευρώ.

Τηλ : 6955089364



IMG_6288.jpgIMG_6286.jpgIMG_6259.jpgIMG_6257.jpgIMG_6256.jpg

----------

